# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Gomez and Morticia

## Hannahshissyfix

Well after reading all I could on them I finally got a pair of naked rats. They just got delivered today but I love them already! I was trying to find the most red/orange ones I could and the female is even brighter than I thought she'd be! I sold all of my colubrids a few years ago so I forgot how wiggly and hard to photograph they are. Hopefully I can get some nicer pics to update after theyve settled in. I have plenty of snake experience but if anyone has any tips specifically for these little worms let me know!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------

_Avsha531_ (07-24-2018),*Bogertophis* (07-24-2018),_dakski_ (07-24-2018),_Dianne_ (12-08-2018),_JodanOrNoDan_ (07-24-2018),_Jus1More_ (07-27-2018),_Justin83_ (12-08-2018),_Prognathodon_ (07-26-2018),_richardhind1972_ (07-24-2018),_the_rotten1_ (07-25-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (07-24-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Nice pair!

----------


## skydnay

Wow, that red is incredible!

----------


## Zincubus

Wow !!

Looks like a Bamboo Ratsnake got in with a Spotted Python ..

 :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Phillydubs

Those are stunning. The red/ orange in that female is something else !

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

If I ever kept corns again, it would be something like yours. Congrats!

----------


## Bogertophis

Wow   :Eyepopping:   those are unusual-looking snakes!  Keep us posted?

----------


## tttaylorrr

beautiful babies!!!

----------


## Ax01

creepy! so it's right up your alley.

congrats!

----------

_Hannahshissyfix_ (07-24-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great colours on them saying there scaleless 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

Thanks everyone! Ill use this post to update pictures periodically as they grow. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------


## the_rotten1

Gorgeous babies! Great taste in names too. I have a pair of Rosy Boas called Gomez and Morticia.

----------

_Hannahshissyfix_ (07-25-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

LOVE those big eyes! So cute...

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

Quick update: both are doing great! Just wanted to give my 2 cents on my experience with these scaleless and the ethics behind them to date. Ive been reading everything I can find on them and came across a few claims on how scaleless can have different sensory issues or disabilities that make some people feel they shouldnt be intentionally bred but to be honest those claims seem to be from people that have probably never even seen one in real life. Mine have both had perfect sheds and quickly taken every meal offered. There has been zero hesitation in them grabbing their meals accurately or any other sign that their smell/taste/vision is affected. If anything, theyve been some of my most laid back colubrids and even though they do the typical tail rattle sometimes before being picked up, neither has bit or pooped on me compared to other little kings/milks/rats I've owned. Their locomotion is completely normal. They seem to have zero issue thermoregulating themselves and deciding to go from hot/cold hides or corners. Im not saying its impossible some have issues but my experience to date has been perfectly normal and shown me no more risk than any normal snake breeding potentially having a disability. I know it's an extremely limited test pool but I have yet to find documented cases of the concerns Ive seen people bash people with these snakes claim. If anyone has any links Id love to read anything else I can find on them good or bad  :Smile:  

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-24-2018),_dakski_ (08-24-2018),_Dianne_ (12-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-24-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really glad they doing so well, very interesting indeed and nice to see some positive comments on them


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Hannahshissyfix_ (08-24-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Quick update: both are doing great! Just wanted to give my 2 cents on my experience with these scaleless and the ethics behind them to date. Ive been reading everything I can find on them and came across a few claims on how scaleless can have different sensory issues or disabilities that make some people feel they shouldnt be intentionally bred but to be honest those claims seem to be from people that have probably never even seen one in real life. Mine have both had perfect sheds and quickly taken every meal offered. There has been zero hesitation in them grabbing their meals accurately or any other sign that their smell/taste/vision is affected. If anything, theyve been some of my most laid back colubrids and even though they do the typical tail rattle sometimes before being picked up, neither has bit or pooped on me compared to other little kings/milks/rats I've owned. Their locomotion is completely normal. They seem to have zero issue thermoregulating themselves and deciding to go from hot/cold hides or corners. Im not saying its impossible some have issues but my experience to date has been perfectly normal and shown me no more risk than any normal snake breeding potentially having a disability. I know it's an extremely limited test pool but I have yet to find documented cases of the concerns Ive seen people bash people with these snakes claim. If anyone has any links Id love to read anything else I can find on them good or bad  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


I've also read different things on scaleless snakes. I own a Scaleless Corn and can speak from that experience. 

First, many people say a scaleless morph would not survive well in nature. DUH! Most morphs would not survive in nature. Would a scaleless corn do that much worse than an Albino Ball Python? An Albino BP would stick out like a sore thumb! What about a purple corn snake? He'd blend in well too, right? I own all these animals and they do great in captivity, but would not do well in nature. I do not look at a scaleless snake any differently. It's a morph. It was not genetically engineered, but rather, selectively bred. That's different. Somewhere in nature, this could have happened, and that's okay with me. 

I really like that scaleless corns at least, have belly scales and a row of scales around their mouth and nostrils. That allows easier movement and belly protection and keeps them from being hurt while eating (it is of course recommended to always feed F/T since they have no armor to protect their body from a live rodent). 

Secondly, I see zero issues with Solana, my Scaleless Sunglow Motley (Red Factor) Corn. She's growing like a weed, sheds great (and man, those sheds are so cool - so smooth), eats like a pig, is used to being handled, etc. She's incredibly calm and docile and seems like a normal corn to me. However, she is very soft to the touch. 

Look, the reality is, people like to bash and hate things they don't like, understand, or haven't experienced. For some reason, scaleless has gotten a worse view than other morphs in the reptile world. I don't get it. Frankly, I have been fascinated by it since day one. That's why my final snake for a long time was a scaleless. 

It's another way to push boundaries in breeding and morphology. 

I'll keep enjoying my healthy, happy, and beautiful, Solana. Hannahshissyfix, you keep enjoying Gomez and Morticia. Haters' gonna hate.

----------

_Dianne_ (12-08-2018),_Hannahshissyfix_ (08-24-2018)

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

> I've also read different things on scaleless snakes. I own a Scaleless Corn and can speak from that experience. 
> 
> First, many people say a scaleless morph would not survive well in nature. DUH! Most morphs would not survive in nature. Would a scaleless corn do that much worse than an Albino Ball Python? An Albino BP would stick out like a sore thumb! What about a purple corn snake? He'd blend in well too, right? I own all these animals and they do great in captivity, but would not do well in nature. I do not look at a scaleless snake any differently. It's a morph. It was not genetically engineered, but rather, selectively bred. That's different. Somewhere in nature, this could have happened, and that's okay with me. 
> 
> I really like that scaleless corns at least, have belly scales and a row of scales around their mouth and nostrils. That allows easier movement and belly protection and keeps them from being hurt while eating (it is of course recommended to always feed F/T since they have no armor to protect their body from a live rodent). 
> 
> Secondly, I see zero issues with Solana, my Scaleless Sunglow Motley (Red Factor) Corn. She's growing like a weed, sheds great (and man, those sheds are so cool - so smooth), eats like a pig, is used to being handled, etc. She's incredibly calm and docile and seems like a normal corn to me. However, she is very soft to the touch. 
> 
> Look, the reality is, people like to bash and hate things they don't like, understand, or haven't experienced. For some reason, scaleless has gotten a worse view than other morphs in the reptile world. I don't get it. Frankly, I have been fascinated by it since day one. That's why my final snake for a long time was a scaleless. 
> ...


Yep I think concerns like they wouldn't survive in the wild are totally pointless. Pugs and yorkies wouldn't either but they were never made to be wild! Plus like you mentioned, all of these crazy morphs and random recessive genes have popped up in nature but have just been selectively paired to produce more to live in an easily controlled and monitored environment, it's not like they were genetically modified by scientists. I do think their production should be researched species to species on how it can effect them. For example, I dont know much about beardies but would think an animal that basks would be effected more by lack of scales? Chinese Crested dogs have horribly brittle teeth linked to their hairless gene etc.. 
But as far as these colubrids go, I feel their quality of life is not jeopardized so we can enjoy their different aesthetics. Glad your girl is a great pet too!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> Yep I think concerns like they wouldn't survive in the wild are totally pointless. Pugs and yorkies wouldn't either but they were never made to be wild! Plus like you mentioned, all of these crazy morphs and random recessive genes have popped up in nature but have just been selectively paired to produce more to live in an easily controlled and monitored environment, it's not like they were genetically modified by scientists. I do think their production should be researched species to species on how it can effect them. For example, I dont know much about beardies but would think an animal that basks would be effected more by lack of scales? Chinese Crested dogs have horribly brittle teeth linked to their hairless gene etc.. 
> But as far as these colubrids go, I feel their quality of life is not jeopardized so we can enjoy their different aesthetics. Glad your girl is a great pet too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


I have heard that some scaleless snakes that are bred without belly scales (some scaleless BPs????) have a harder time, even in captivity with both movement and wear and tear. 

I agree that it should continue to be looked at. All morphs should. There are morphs that cannot breed as we know or will have stillborns. 

I have heard that the bearded dragons who don't have scales need to have cream put on them. If that's the case, it's gone to far for "beauty." Vanity should not be put ahead of an animals health and well being. 

I see no detriment to Solana being scaleless. She is a wonderful pet. Some strikes the first few times we went to take her out, but that has completely stopped and she is the calmest corn I've ever had. So chill, but still curious and outgoing.

----------


## Zincubus

> Quick update: both are doing great! Just wanted to give my 2 cents on my experience with these scaleless and the ethics behind them to date. Ive been reading everything I can find on them and came across a few claims on how scaleless can have different sensory issues or disabilities that make some people feel they shouldnt be intentionally bred but to be honest those claims seem to be from people that have probably never even seen one in real life. Mine have both had perfect sheds and quickly taken every meal offered. There has been zero hesitation in them grabbing their meals accurately or any other sign that their smell/taste/vision is affected. If anything, theyve been some of my most laid back colubrids and even though they do the typical tail rattle sometimes before being picked up, neither has bit or pooped on me compared to other little kings/milks/rats I've owned. Their locomotion is completely normal. They seem to have zero issue thermoregulating themselves and deciding to go from hot/cold hides or corners. Im not saying its impossible some have issues but my experience to date has been perfectly normal and shown me no more risk than any normal snake breeding potentially having a disability. I know it's an extremely limited test pool but I have yet to find documented cases of the concerns Ive seen people bash people with these snakes claim. If anyone has any links Id love to read anything else I can find on them good or bad  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


I think they're simply gorgeous.
What are they again ??
Some kind of scaleless rat snake ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

Just scaleless Texas rats. I bought the highest reds I could find but as far as I know there arent really specific morphs, just more localities that seem to vary in shades of yellow-red besides the leucistics. 


> I think they're simply gorgeous.
> What are they again ??
> Some kind of scaleless rat snake ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

Morticia shed yesterday and looks unreal so figured I'd update. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-08-2018),_Dianne_ (12-08-2018),_Ditto_ (12-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-08-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-08-2018),Zincubus (12-08-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Simply stunning ... I Wilde if these are available in the U.K. 

Sorry what on earth are they again ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-08-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Beautiful...love the beaded look (scales?) going down the spine.  Very cool.

----------


## Bogertophis

The colors are gorgeous but I'll be honest...I'm a lover of all rat snakes, but as nature designed, WITH scales.  I personally consider this [without scales] 
to be a defect which I'd not support by buying (which encourages more breeding).  Their bodies are so vulnerable without scales...while I read your posts 
(& dakski's) with interest, I'm honestly just not "there" with either of you.  It's freakish to me...like selecting dogs without ears or something.  Sorry...this  
is not intended as a 'bash', just another opinion.  I'll take mine with scales, thanks.  (And comparing these to dog breeds for justification isn't much help, 
as that's a whole can of worms in & of itself...just because you can, doesn't mean you should...IMO.)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Morticia shed yesterday and looks unreal so figured I'd update. 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


"unreal" is the apprioritate word.  absolutely stunning!

----------

_Hannahshissyfix_ (12-08-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

What an amazing colour

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Hannahshissyfix_ (12-08-2018)

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

I'm not sure how this would have any other constructive purpose other than to bash them. I respect that they aren't for everyone but there are plenty of other posts that I just skip over because it's a species or morph that I find to be "meh" but don't feel the need to go out of my way to tell the owner I don't like them or that they shouldn't exist without real reasoning.  If their were legit health concerns that I had witnessed even beyond my initial concerns already discussed than I would agree with you but the fact is they simply aren't there. Being more vulnerable is not a concern when they're in a totally controlled environment that really doesn't even need any modifications beyond feeding ft. For a dog comparison, it's like complaining that most breeds have been altered so much they can't hunt their own food anymore. They don't need to be able to hunt. If you know something about them that I don't already know then I'd be more than happy to hear you out but otherwise I'll enjoy my collection and you can enjoy yours  :Smile: 


> The colors are gorgeous but I'll be honest...I'm a lover of all rat snakes, but as nature designed, WITH scales.  I personally consider this [without scales] 
> to be a defect which I'd not support by buying (which encourages more breeding).  Their bodies are so vulnerable without scales...while I read your posts 
> (& dakski's) with interest, I'm honestly just not "there" with either of you.  It's freakish to me...like selecting dogs without ears or something.  Sorry...this  
> is not intended as a 'bash', just another opinion.  I'll take mine with scales, thanks.  (And comparing these to dog breeds for justification isn't much help, 
> as that's a whole can of worms in & of itself...just because you can, doesn't mean you should...IMO.)


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

The only reason I offered my opinion is because this forum reaches many readers who may be influenced by what they see here.  This is after all a forum for 
discussing current trends.  I'm sorry that you took offense but my comment was only intended for balance on a controversial issue...I think you have to expect 
that, just as I've been trying my best to see them from your viewpoint.

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

Yes I understand that which is why I replied at all. You can have your opinion but you did not offer any kind of additional facts or personal experience about them to help a future owner or someone reading up on them beyond what you just assume of their quality of life. 


> The only reason I offered my opinion is because this forum reaches many readers who may be influenced by what they see here.  This is after all a forum for 
> discussing current trends.  I'm sorry that you took offense but my comment was only intended for balance on a controversial issue...I think you have to expect 
> that, just as I've been trying my best to see them from your viewpoint.


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

If they are causing all this hassle simply pop them in the post to me please
...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## FollowTheSun

Wow they are amazing! I'm glad you bumped this thread up again. I am newer here and I didn't see this the first time around. I love the scales that are on the spine!

Would you mind sharing what a shed skin looks like? Just curious.

----------


## Hannahshissyfix

Thanks! There is a she'd picture about half way up. It's just like smooth skin vs scale pattern. I have a leucistic scaleless due to shed soon so I'll sharehow hers is when I get home.


> Wow they are amazing! I'm glad you bumped this thread up again. I am newer here and I didn't see this the first time around. I love the scales that are on the spine!
> 
> Would you mind sharing what a shed skin looks like? Just curious.


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------

_FollowTheSun_ (12-10-2018)

----------


## FollowTheSun

> Thanks! There is a she'd picture about half way up. It's just like smooth skin vs scale pattern. I have a leucistic scaleless due to shed soon so I'll sharehow hers is when I get home.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I should have looked more. That's really neat! I love the goggle eyes of sheds :Surprised:

----------


## Justin83

Wow.... Want;-)

----------


## MR Snakes

very nice indeed

----------

